# Low whine from Engine bay



## Trin_Starr (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello all,
I just bought a 99 altima a few days ago, and was hoping if someone can tell me what these sounds are or if it is normal.

(1) I hear a very faint whine that has a constant sound no matter if I am stopped at a light, or driving.

(2) When I'm driving on the highway (~65mph) and the road bends to the left, I hear a knocking noise from the driver side wheel well with some vibration in the steering wheel. I'm thinking it could be a bad ball joint?

(3) Does anyone here use lucas oil stabilizer and is it okay to put it in the engine?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated - thanks


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

the sound can come from number of things.

stabilizer bar links, stabilizer bar bushings, bad strut mounts, ball joints, control arm bushings .
I listed them in most likely to least likely in this car. just from what I experienced on my car.

also it can be wheel balancing issue.

oh and also rack and pinion bushings.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The whining noise good be a bad idler pulley or accy. drive (ie alternator) bearing.


----------



## Trin_Starr (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks for the info.
I just found out yesterday that the vibration, knocking issue was a combination of bad struts and unevenly worn tires caused by the bad struts.

Here's another question - how many qts of oil does the altima take???
It seems like it's only about 3.5 - is that right?


----------

